# Mantis Hunger Games



## sinensispsyched (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, after you guys choose a species for each district, I will create a mantis spoof for the many battles of the Hunger Games.

Rules: You can vote for ANY species for each district, but come final vote, there can't be any repeat species per districts. Sorry, I'm in a rush to type this now, but I promise to type more later.

*YOU DO NOT NEED TO VOTE ON THE CHOICES I PROVIDED! I DID THOSE SPECIES TO PASS THE AUTO-CORRECT ON THE POLL! PLEASE REPLY FOR YOUR CHOICE ON EACH DISTRICT BELOW!*


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 30, 2012)

Why is it only walbergiis and ghosts?


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 30, 2012)

District 1: "Its industry is making luxury items for the Capitol. Due to the nature of its industry, it's considered the wealthiest district, the only wealthier area being the Capitol itself." Therefore I choose Orchid mantis for district 1, since it seems to be the sought after mantis, one of the goals for every mantis enthusiast, and looking not unlike a gem itself.

District 2: "Manufactures weaponry and supplies Peacekeepers." Since District 2 is a fighting based district, I feel Polyspilota aeruginosa or Madagascan marbled mantis fits well, because of how aggressive they are.

District 3: Primary industry is electronics, though also known for various mechanical products like automobiles and firearms. This one is more difficult for me to think of an appropriate species, so I'll go by country of origin. Since China is a very production based country, I'll vote Tenodera sinensis (Chinese mantis).

District 4: Industry is fishing. For this district I chose a mantis that would be large enough to catch small fish, and one that lives in an area where they would have the opportunity to do so. I vote Hierodula majuscula, the giant rainforest mantis.

District 5: Supplies the power for all the other districts and the capitol. This one was also difficult because I cant think of a mantis that generates electricity  so I decided on a mantis that has the power to survive a harsh environment (little bit of a play on words but whatever.) Blepharopsis mendica, or thistle mantis, not only can survive but requires high heat and small amounts of misting to replicate its desert habitat.

District 6: Produces the majority of transportation for the rest of the districts. Of the mantids that I own, the one that does the most wandering is my Ghost mantis. She will walk from the end of the play area to the next multiple times before deciding on a perch to hang from. I vote Phylocrania paradoxa the ghost mantis.

District 7: Industry is lumber. Since this district provides wood, I decided on a mantis that spent a lot of its time blending in with trees, and even looks uncannily like a stick. Popa spurca, or African twig mantis.

District 8: Produces textiles. Material and clothing. So which mantis looks most like its dressed fancy? I think Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii, or spiny flower mantis, is a good match.

District 9: Industry is grain. The only mantis I think of when I see tall grass is Schizocephela bicornis. It grows tall and thin like grass, and even becomes the same golden colour in adulthood.

District 10: Livestock is district 10's industry. When I think livestock, I think farms. When I think farms, I think crops. When I think crops, I think pests. When I think pests, I think pest control. Mantis religiosa was brought into Canada in the early 1900s as pest control. Therefore I vote the European praying mantis, Mantis religiosa.

District 11: Industry is agriculture. In the books they talked about spending a lot of time in orchards collecting apples. Not sure why, but this makes me think of Tenodera precariousa, the Pink Panther mantis Precarious got from madagascar. Very pink, very pretty, looks like it would blend well with apples.

District 12: The main district focused on in the books, District 12's industry is coal. For this district I thought of a mantid that is the same colour as coal, Black. The most recent and most intriguing mantis I've seen recently that is that colour would be Petoly's Metalyticus violaceus.

So those are my votes.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 30, 2012)

Good job, malakyoma! How long did it take you to type all that?

Brancsikia-I chose them to get past the auto-correct on polls. I repeated the same sp. so that each district has the same options, therefore no district has a larger, stronger, or more desired mantis. Those two sp.s were the first that popped into my head.


----------



## agent A (Nov 30, 2012)

I say add some creobroter and hierodula


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 30, 2012)

You decide for what District!


----------



## hierodula (Nov 30, 2012)

i actually agree with all of malakyomas statements, so can we just have those?


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll allow another day to vote, and if all agree with Malakyoma's statement (who wouldn't) then the motion will be carried. If some object at specific districts, then a poll will be given to those specific options, and most people should vote.

Agent A, if you want creos in there (hierodula majuscula shows up in there) you need to object, post YOUR opinion, and then there will be a vote for whose species everyone supports, which would then influence the contestants.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 30, 2012)

Am I interrupting something or being boring if I ask what a Hunger Game is ? :blush: 

If I'm, never mind, I understand, it was just curiousity ^^


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 30, 2012)

It is a popular novel written by Suzanne Collins. In this kingdom (futuristic United States) there are 12 districts and the Capitol. Each year, (correct me if I'm wrong) to assert their dominance, the capitol asks two members of each year to battle in the Hunger Games, where the 24 people are told to kill each other. The survivor is the winner, and takes great fame and fortune.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 30, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> It is a popular novel written by Suzanne Collins. In this kingdom (futuristic United States) there are 12 districts and the Capitol. Each year, (correct me if I'm wrong) to assert their dominance, the capitol asks two members of each year to battle in the Hunger Games, where the 24 people are told to kill each other. The survivor is the winner, and takes great fame and fortune.


Thank you  Seems funny ^^


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah, but it's really ghore filled, quite dramatic, and sometimes sad (Rue).


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 30, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Yeah, but it's really ghore filled, quite dramatic, and sometimes sad (Rue).


Like life...lol So it is a sorte of RPG ?


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry, but now I'M the one who doesn't understand you (RPG?)!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 30, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Sorry, but now I'M the one who doesn't understand you (RPG?)!


LOL  

Role Playing Game


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, I'm sure we could manage that. I figured that we could use personification and the mantis's traits to the theme of the Hunger Games, and create a humorous story far away from how it was originally created as.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 30, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Well, I'm sure we could manage that. I figured that we could use personification and the mantis's traits to the theme of the Hunger Games, and create a humorous story far away from how it was originally created as.


I was just curious, I won't play, my english is not good enough so don't change anything ^^


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 30, 2012)

Aww you guys are making me blush :blush: . I just typed out my votes and reasoning before heading for a nap. took me maybe ten minutes to think about and another 10 to type maybe. I'm glad you like it


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't you guys think you need an Idolo in there somewhere????


----------



## sinensispsyched (Nov 30, 2012)

I dunno, I'm just the sponsor!


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 30, 2012)

District 2 should be Budwing.

District 5 should be Blue flash. Otherwise, I agree with that giant post.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 30, 2012)

District 1: Protoxodera monstrosa

District 2: Hierodula majuscula

District 3: Idolomantis diabolica

District 4: Tenodera sinensis

District 5: Parymenopus davisoni

District 6: Bolbena hottentotta

District 7: Popa spurca

District 8: Hymenopus coronatus

District 9: Schizocephala bicornis

District 10: Mantis octospilota

District 11: Choeradodis rhombicollis

District 12: Stenophylla lobivertex

Those are my votes!


----------



## aNisip (Nov 30, 2012)

Andrew...how'd you get S lobivertex for District 12? Lol is it because it looks like a coal miner with the helmet and lights?  I like the dark m violaceus... just imo


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 30, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Andrew...how'd you get S lobivertex for District 12? Lol is it because it looks like a coal miner with the helmet and lights?  I like the dark m violaceus... just imo


Yeah the lobivertex is darker and has the helmet-like look, but id be good with violaceus. Just prefer lobivertex


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 2, 2012)

Then, does everyone agree with Malakyoma's replies? If so, then voting is off and I will start the narrative later today.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 2, 2012)

&lt;_&lt;


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry.....Should I split a poll between Malakyoma ad your replies?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 2, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Sorry.....Should I split a poll between Malakyoma ad your replies?


Lol it's no biggie but i would appreciate it


----------



## MantidLord (Dec 2, 2012)

I like budwing or C. humeralis for district 2. Very aggressive. Everything else, kinda indifferent.


----------

